# Non-Active to Active GCCF Registration



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi

Does anybody know how long it takes to change a cats GCCF registration from Non Active to Active.
Thanks:001_rolleyes:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It shouldn't take more than a week or two. It depends upon how busy the office is and I believe they are still short staffed.


----------



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok thanks for you help, explains why I can't get through on the phone


----------



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Would you happen to know how long it takes to register a prefix with the gccf, it says on the website that it can take 16 weeks. It's just taken 3 weeks for the cat club to come back to me with the application form signed so now that needs to be sent to the gccf, I dread to think how long that's going to take. :/


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

A couple of months or maybe a little more from receipt. Prefix applications received have to wait for the next scheduled meeting where they're dealt with and there is a short period where they are published on GCCF web site for people to view in case there are any objections (a prefix that someone believes is too similar to their own, just for example). 

An approved prefix is applicable though from the date it was paid for/received in GCCF office.

Out of curiosity, is there a reason why you are concerned it may take longer than you'd anticipated?


----------



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.
My queens are due in about 4 weeks and I was really hoping to register the litters under my prefix name. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


----------

